# Lynch Syndrome-What is the correct



## Kimberley (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the correct dx for Lynch Syndrome???


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 30, 2010)

I think 153.0 , 154.1 are the codes for that.

Lynch syndrome (HNPCC or Hereditary nonpolyposis colorectal cancer ) is an autosomal dominant genetic condition which has a high risk of colon cancer[1] as well as other cancers including endometrium, ovary, stomach, small intestine, hepatobiliary tract, upper urinary tract, brain, and skin. The increased risk for these cancers is due to inherited mutations that impair DNA mismatch repair.


----------



## Cuteyr (Apr 1, 2010)

*Colorectal*

Can we think 154.0 for this?
B'coz-Malignant neoplasm of colon with rectum


----------



## ugocodergirl (Jun 26, 2012)

*Lynch syndrome*

V84.05


----------

